# Reading suggestions.



## Ajay (Sep 20, 2016)

Can someone suggest the materials an d books regarding Mosaic Law and it purpose and what Christian needs to know about Mosaic Law? What are the different views on this subject? 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Ajay,

I'd highly recommend Samuel Bolton's excellent book, "The True Bounds of Christian Freedom." His key concept is summarized concisely: the law leads us to the gospel for justification; the gospel sends us back to the law to frame our way of life. 

Here is a helpful book review: https://banneroftruth.org/us/resour...es/2001/the-true-bounds-of-christian-freedom/ Here's the free ebook: https://www.monergism.com/true-bounds-christian-freedom-ebook-samuel-bolton And here's the printed edition for purchase: https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/christian-living/the-true-bounds-of-christian-freedom/

For more on the relationship between the Christian and the law, you'd be well-served to look into Edward Fisher's classic "The Marrow of Modern Divinity," available for purchase here: http://www.wtsbooks.com/marrow-of-modern-divinity-edward-fisher-9781845504793, and as a free ebook here: https://www.monergism.com/marrow-modern-divinity-modernized-and-annotated

Hope these help, brother.


----------



## Ajay (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Marsh, i will get good help from the books you suggested 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 21, 2016)

AJAY said:


> Can someone suggest the materials an d books regarding Mosaic Law and it purpose and what Christian needs to know about Mosaic Law? What are the different views on this subject?



I really enjoyed _The Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses_ by Vern Poythress out of WTS Philly. It is available to read for free online or you can get it on Amazon. Poythress hits almost every area that I could have possibly had a question about, and he does so clearly and with Christ as the center. 

Online: http://frame-poythress.org/ebooks/the-shadow-of-Christ-in-the-law-of-moses/
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Christ-Law-Moses/dp/0875523757


----------



## LilyG (Sep 21, 2016)

I also really enjoyed The Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses. Very helpful for me.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 21, 2016)

See what Calvin says about the moral law in his "Institutes", particularly it's three fold use. See what the WCF and Larger Catechism says about the law and it's threefold division, moral, ceremonial, judicial. If you can get a hold of "The Revelation of Law in Scripture" by Patrick Fairbairn, that'd be good. Fairbairn is one of the great Reformed biblical theologians. His book may be online? Also "Principles of Conduct" by John Murray discusses the role of the law in a believer's life among other things. Any of the standard works on the Ten Commandments are good e.g. Thomas Watson, Jochem Douma. etc. Avoid the theonomists/Christian reconstructionists until you have studied books such as the above. They have an idiosyncratic view of the judicial law that is not in the mainstream tradition of the Reformed faith and does not agree with the Confession. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajay (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks you all for your valuable and helpful suggestions. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

